# Cockatiel stopped talking



## shazzzy (May 1, 2013)

my 4 year old cockatiel has stopped talking, any ideas why? He's healthy in every other way......eating, drinking, very active, shouting when we leave the room - he's just stopped talking! any help would be massively appreciated


----------

